# Disappearing Privates



## Mr The Other

Nonsense.


----------



## Lila

The private forum is now called Premium and is at the bottom of the forum index.


----------



## EleGirl

Yea, it's apparently been moved under Premium Members Only section. 


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/


----------



## EleGirl

When I saw the title of this thread I was confused. Why are your privates disappearing?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Lila said:


> The private forum is now called Premium and is at the bottom of the forum index.


 That only shows up if you are already a premium member apparently.


----------



## arbitrator

EleGirl said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I was confused. Why are your privates disappearing?


*Probably because their Drill Sergeant ordered them out!*


----------



## Openminded

Rubix Cubed said:


> That only shows up if you are already a premium member apparently.


Didn’t show up for me either. Maybe we now have to join?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Openminded said:


> Didn’t show up for me either. Maybe we now have to join?


 That would be my assumption.


----------



## TDSC60

Private forum suddenly disappeared on me also.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Lila said:


> The private forum is now called Premium and is at the bottom of the forum index.


So the ability to have threads hidden from google is now for paid members only? And this was done with no warning so people who had threads in there were cut off from them unless they pay? Or am I jumping to the wrong conclusion here?

ETA: Or maybe something else going on, immediately after posting this I got logged out.


----------



## Lila

Nucking Futs said:


> So the ability to have threads hidden from google is now for paid members only? And this was done with no warning so people who had threads in there were cut off from them unless they pay? Or am I jumping to the wrong conclusion here?


I honestly don't know the answers to your questions. The moderators are just as in the dark about this change as the rest of you. The owners of the site are making the changes.

I'm hopeful what we'll hear something regarding the status of the prívate forums soon. In the interim, moderators will move a thread out of private into a public forum or close it. Just message one of us and we'll take care of it.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Lila said:


> I honestly don't know the answers to your questions. The moderators are just as in the dark about this change as the rest of you. The owners of the site are making the changes.
> 
> I'm hopeful what we'll hear something regarding the status of the prívate forums soon. In the interim, moderators will move a thread out of private into a public forum or close it. Just message one of us and we'll take care of it.


I'm starting to think somethings breaking, I'm getting very long page loads now too. Haven't been logged out again though.


----------



## Ursula

I can't see them either!


----------



## syhoybenden

Hopefully a glitch. If intentional though, seems bloody unfair to some folks.


----------



## LimaTango

This is really disappointing if it's permanent. I like to occasionally go back through and read comments left on my thread in private section. Now I can't view it at all.


----------



## SunCMars

Disappearing privates.....

It's true.

1) This happens when a man jumps in ice cold water.

2) It also happens when the Privates see the Sargent coming with his job list.


----------



## Lila

On a separate note.... Can one of you check and see if you can delete your threads and posts? I think that's changed as well.


----------



## CharlieParker

Lila said:


> On a separate note.... Can one of you check and see if you can delete your threads and posts? I think that's changed as well.


I can delete posts. Threads not so much, but that may be the vodka-19. But iirc the thread deleting interface, when available was always questionable.


----------



## Tilted 1

Being obnoxious, I think it should return as good faith to TAM! Members.


----------



## jlg07

Has anyone found out yet -- is it permanent for the Private to be a members-only section, or a glitch??


----------



## EleGirl

Lila said:


> On a separate note.... Can one of you check and see if you can delete your threads and posts? I think that's changed as well.


Members can delete any of their posts now, except if the post is the first post on a thread. This means that users cannot delete a thread. Only moderators can delete a thread.


----------



## SunCMars

Have any of y'all seen one of those thread removers?

It is a tool with a mismatched (two prong) sharp fork on the end.

Insert the shorter and sharper fork under the thread, and RIP IT free.

Grab the thread and RUN!
It will pull loose.
@EleGirl will be hot on your trail. 

After it pulls free, drop the thread, else it will lead her to your hiding place.

Enough, of this thread wacky jack'in !

Just Sayin'



The Typist-


----------



## LosingHim

So the private section is only for paid members now? If so, I guess I'll be leaving this site.


----------



## Ed3n

So I'm not going crazy! It's really gone. 😒


----------



## .339971

EleGirl said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I was confused. Why are your privates disappearing?


You aren't the only one. I had to re-read it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Maybe the PMs platform for non-paid, is a way the Owners are cracking down on TAM being too easy to use as an incognito PM engine for APs hooking up, communicating freely?

At least if paid, there's a better record? 

Just a wild thought.


----------



## Administrator

I am looking into this. My guess is that (with few exceptions) there aren't really private forums based on user groups anymore so it was moved into premium until it could be figured out the best way to deal with them without compromising privacy.

One option would be to make that section so members would have to be logged in to view that section. Would something like that work?

- Cricket


----------



## Administrator

I do have a huge favor to ask of you moving forward though. 

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc.regarding the new platform in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads?

The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *weekly updates* (approximately) that are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything. 

- Cricket


----------



## Tilted 1

SunCMars said:


> Have any of y'all seen one of those thread removers?
> 
> It is a tool with a mismatched (two prong) sharp fork on the end.
> 
> Insert the shorter and sharper fork under the thread, and RIP IT free.
> 
> Grab the thread and RUN!
> It will pull loose.
> 
> @EleGirl will be hot on your trail.
> 
> After it pulls free, drop the thread, else it will lead her to your hiding place.
> 
> Enough, of this thread wacky jack'in !
> 
> Just Sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> The Typist-


Good to see humor now and again.


----------



## EleGirl

Yungster said:


> I am looking into this. My guess is that (with few exceptions) there aren't really private forums based on user groups anymore so it was moved into premium until it could be figured out the best way to deal with them without compromising privacy.
> 
> One option would be to make that section so members would have to be logged in to view that section. Would something like that work?
> 
> - Cricket


In the previous forum platform, to access the Private Member forum, a user had to be either a Premium Member or have something like 30 posts. Any one who was not signed in did not have access to the forum at all.

What are the member levels? I think there are....

Member - someone who had under 30 posts
Registered - someone who had over 30 posts but is not a Premium Member
Premium Member - then this one for those who paid.
Vendor - for those who paid to be vendors.
I suppose, if private forums cannot be based on user groups anymore then making it so that only those logged into accounts can see the private forum would work. The main thing about the private forum is that it's not indexed by bots for search engines. And of course everyone on the internet could not read it giving some protection for privacy.


----------



## Administrator

I can put in a request to make this happen.

- Cricket


----------



## Openminded

At the moment, the Private forum is basically dead because almost all who posted there before can no longer access it. It would be very helpful for it to be as it was.


----------



## Openminded

How do we access Groups to which we belong?


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Openminded said:


> At the moment, *the Private forum is basically dead* because almost all who posted there before can no longer access it. It would be very helpful for it to be as it was.


The other forums seem to have slowed WAY down as well. Things should be hopping with everyone on 'lockdown' but that doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Tilted 1

Rubix Cubed said:


> The other forums seem to have slowed WAY down as well. Things should be hopping with everyone on 'lockdown' but that doesn't appear to be the case.


Out looking for TP ? Ammo, food? IDK but kinda weird tho.


----------

